# ♥★ PEN’S DRAGONFLY CELEBRATE ART CONTEST ★♥ WIN TBT NINTENDOG DWNLD CODE COLLECTIBLES



## The Pennifer (May 25, 2015)

*♥★ PEN’S DRAGONFLY CELEBRATE ART CONTEST ★♥ WIN TBT NINTENDOG DWNLD CODE COLLECTIBLES*

*☆♥★ PEN’S  DRAGONFLY ART CELEBRATION CONTEST ★♥☆ WIN TBT PRIZES and COLLECTIBLES
CONTEST ENDED   WINNERS ANNOUNCED!!  PICTURES POSTED AT END OF THREAD 
please read everything … don’t be lazy - lol*
*Contest runs from Monday May 25 to Friday, May 29 … 3:00PM PST(my time)*






*I LOVE doing contests themed around the things I love … some of you will no doubt remember my Weiner Dog LuLu themed Contest/Giveaway.

This time it will be all about the DRAGONFLY (I LOVE Petaltails and Banded dragonflies in the game!) And I am expanding that theme to showcase some of my recently aquired stunningly beautiful pieces of art from some incredibly gifted people on this forum! 

I am green eyed with jealousy as my pathetic little artistic efforts pale into total insignificance by comparison,
 … 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
_*“IAGO ...
Oh, beware, my lord, of jealousy!
It is the green-eyed monster which doth mock
The meat it feeds on. That cuckold lives in bliss
Who, certain of his fate, loves not his wronger,” … apologies to Shakespeare*_

*SINCE THIS CONTEST/GIVEAWAY IS TO CELEBRATE MY BEAUTIFUL RECENTLY ACQUIRED ART, PLEASE TAKE THE TIME TO ADMIRE THEM IN THE SPOILERS BELOW … THEY ARE TRULY WORTHY OF ADMIRATION AND PRAISE!!
*

*
PRIZES: GRAND PRIZE 2000 TBTS  (also awarding 5, 10, 20 and 25 TBT bag prizes)
NEW!! ADDING THIS PRIZE: the DOWNLOAD GAME CODE FOR nintendogs+cats: GOLDEN RETRIEVER AND NEW FRIENDS .... (because you can choose a Wiener Dog) This is in honour of LULU!! ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥
CHERRY COLLECTIBLE
CAKE COLLECTIBLE
ICE CREAM COLLECTIBLE AND 
POPSICLE COLLECTIBLE
*

*RULES:  how to enter contest;*
*☆♥★**Mention Dragonfly in every post*.*☆♥★*

*
You may enter once per hour and you may edit your post for purpose of correction only.
You can draw a dragonfly - ☆ special consideration will be given to art of dragonflies
You can post a graphic of a dragonfly, a quotation about dragonflies, line of poetry, or tell me why you love dragonflies also.
You can write me a funny story about what is happening in any of the art tableaus (such as portrayed in the art from Witch, Ssvv227, Prabha, ahousar97)
*



Spoiler: SSVV227 INCREDIBLE ART OF MY THREE MAYORS!!



Mayor Temp of MyCycle, Mayor Penelope of TubeTown, Mayor LuluBelle of HotDoggy









Spoiler: DELIGHTFUL 2 CHIBI ART BY WITCH!!



Mayor LuluBelle with Hotdog




Mayor Penelope with Precious Diana









Spoiler: PRABHA’S MINDBLOWING AMAZING ART!!



Mayor Penelope as her Preppie Pink Personna









Spoiler: MY FIRST AND STILL LOVE IT INCREDIBLE ART BY AHOUSAR97!!



Sexi Penny




Sexi Penny on beach






**STAYED TUNED FOR MORE AMAZING ART PENDING** CHECK IT OUT! A NEW PIECE OF ART!


Spoiler: MY LATEST FAB ART BY MONEY HUNTER!



Mustard of HotDoggy by Money Hunter









Spoiler: A MEMORY IN TIME - a Poem by the Pennifer



This is an old one I wrote, but I remembered it had a dragonfly in it .. just including it for fun ... and hoping someone else will write a poem too!
*A Memory In Time*

A little girl stands silently.  She’s lost to time and care.
She knows she should be listening, but she is unaware.
She doesn’t hear her Father’s call, (a promised trip to town)
For she has found a magic place, and she is held spellbound.

There is utter peace and stillness in the heavy creek-wet air
And the moisture clings so sweetly to her face and dampened hair.
The secluded creek bed hollow is all gold with stream and sand
She knows the water’s cold and clear, she’s scooped some with 
									her hand.           

The creek has cut into the bank, and tangled roots show bare
They form a perfect hideaway … some tiny creature’s lair.
Further up the stream, it’s noisy and she listens for a moment,
And below she knows the culvert makes her gentle creek a torrent.

But, this spot is so tranquil, undisturbed by rushing splash
Its stillness only broken by a silver minnow’s flash.
Her eye is caught … a dragonfly, on iridescent wing …
Alights for just a moment, making tiny surface rings.

She could not know this time and space encapsulated whole
Imprinted in her mind with awe, forever in her soul
Would be recalled with clarity as long as she would live
Nor could she know the treasured peace this memory would give.






Spoiler: ENTRIES NOTED TO DATE!!



Genocider_Obama
kingu - 40
jobby47 - 8
ReXyx3 - 40
cheezyfries -23
ringpop - 13
mysticoma -27
pepper -2
FrozenDrinks - 3
Roseflower - 4
momovillage - 22
BluePikachu47 - 2
nele - 1
desu - 16
MayorSnowball - 1


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (May 25, 2015)

Aah hello! I'd like to enter! Here's a dragonfly pixel I just whipped up!


----------



## The Pennifer (May 25, 2015)

Genocider_Obama said:


> Aah hello! I'd like to enter! Here's a dragonfly pixel I just whipped up!
> 
> View attachment 94317


Yay! The first entry! TY for the pretty dragonfly pixel!


----------



## kingu (May 25, 2015)

Hey i'd like to enter dragonfly~


----------



## jobby47 (May 25, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> *☆♥★ PEN’S  DRAGONFLY ART CELEBRATION CONTEST ★♥☆ WIN TBT PRIZES and COLLECTIBLES
> please read everything … don’t be lazy - lol*
> *Contest runs from Monday May 25 to Friday, May 29 … 3:00PM PST(my time)*
> 
> ...



I remember Lulu.  Dragonfly!  I would love to enter, and thank you so much for doing this giveaway.


----------



## Prabha (May 25, 2015)

-not entering- but awww~ This is so kind of you! ;-; I'm really glad you liked your pink mayor. eep this boosts my art self esteem 100x c;


----------



## The Pennifer (May 25, 2015)

Prabha said:


> -not entering- but awww~ This is so kind of you! ;-; I'm really glad you liked your pink mayor. eep this boosts my art self esteem 100x c;


Your art deserves to be celebrated, Darlin'! ♥♥♥♥

- - - Post Merge - - -

thank you kingu and jobby47 ... entries noted


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 25, 2015)

My mother is actually obsessed with dragonflies so I literally have them all over my house. I wrote this for her when I was about 15, I think it was for mothers day but I'm not sure. XD I hope this is allowed as well. ^-^

_ A touch of luck on my arm
Wings webbed from color wheels
Neon bodies and rounded eyes
I was chosen
Summer spent chasing swift flight
The way to catch was just to be still
I stared for seconds that felt like minutes 
It flew away, done with its adventure
Whispers suddenly in my ear;
"That's pure luck y'know"
It was a mothers wisdom and just a touch of luck. 
_​
Of course it was about a dragonfly, my mom considers them lucky and every summer my brothers and I would try to get one to land on us. lol XD

But thank you for this contest and for bringing up childhood memories~ ^-^


----------



## The Pennifer (May 25, 2015)

I LOVE this, ReXyx3; !!! Thank you for entering and sharing this!
♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## kingu (May 25, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## cheezyfries (May 25, 2015)

ah i love dragonflies! here's a cool picture of one that i found!



Spoiler:  











i love how the wings look like glass c:


----------



## jobby47 (May 25, 2015)

Dragonfly!  View attachment 94345


----------



## The Pennifer (May 25, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> ah i love dragonflies! here's a cool picture of one that i found!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exquisite! Thank you, cheezyfries ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## Gir (May 25, 2015)

I'd like to enter, Dragonfly! I love the banded and petaltail dragonflies in the game too, I played the Giant Dragonfly tour a lot to get the Gold medalist badge. Also, I like how they're easier to catch in new leaf than they were in city folk ^_^



Spoiler: this is just beautiful


----------



## The Pennifer (May 25, 2015)

ringpop said:


> I'd like to enter, Dragonfly! I love the banded and petaltail dragonflies in the game too, I played the Giant Dragonfly tour a lot to get the Gold medalist badge. Also, I like how they're easier to catch in new leaf than they were in city folk ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed! Truly beautiful! ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## kingu (May 25, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 25, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> I LOVE this, ReXyx3; !!! Thank you for entering and sharing this!
> ♥ ♥ ♥



 I'm so glad you liked it, maybe I'll write something else about dragonflies then! I haven't written in a while ^-^ ~

Opps! I don't know if dragonflies count... So dragonfly! ^-^


----------



## cheezyfries (May 25, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> This is exquisite! Thank you, cheezyfries ♥ ♥ ♥



ah thank you, and you're welcome! i'm not a good writer so i'll probably stick to quotes and stuff haha, here's this quote about dragonflies i found!

"may you touch dragonflies and stars, dance with fairies and talk to the moon. . . and always know how loved you are."

i took it off a text box but i can't get the image to show you >.<


----------



## SharJoY (May 25, 2015)

I love dragonflies!  Whenever I see one I like to think that they are a message from loved ones that have passed on.  Back in the summer of 2012 I had gone out on my patio and found one laying there, it was trying to fly (wings were moving) but was not succeeding. So I went and got a piece of paper to scoop it up, let in lay in my hands for a bit and asked the Universe to help it to fly away. I then gently laid it on some leaves of a bush in my yard.  About an hour later I went to check on it and it was gone.  I like to think that it did fly away.   I have a piece of dragonfly metal art in my living room.


----------



## The Pennifer (May 25, 2015)

mysticoma said:


> I love dragonflies!  Whenever I see one I like to think that they are a message from loved ones that have passed on.  Back in the summer of 2012 I had gone out on my patio and found one laying there, it was trying to fly (wings were moving) but was not succeeding. So I went and got a piece of paper to scoop it up, let in lay in my hands for a bit and asked the Universe to help it to fly away. I then gently laid it on some leaves of a bush in my yard.  About an hour later I went to check on it and it was gone.  I like to think that it did fly away.   I have a piece of dragonfly metal art in my living room.


This is lovely, mysticoma ... it is easy to believe that such delicate beauty could have special significance! I have dragonfly metal art also, some on our pillar outside in our seating area, and on the sunroom wall! Just love it! 
-?(?`v??)-? The Pen

- - - Post Merge - - -

that quote is very sweet, cheezyfries ... I am enjoying them all so much!


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 25, 2015)

_Here's a cute dragonfly & quote untill I finish my little poem_
​


----------



## The Pennifer (May 25, 2015)

Lovely! Thanks ... looking forward to your poem!


----------



## Gir (May 25, 2015)

Second Dragonfly entry



Spoiler:  I really like the blue ones







I'll try my hand in drawing a couple, since I'm not very poetic ^_^


----------



## cheezyfries (May 25, 2015)

Third dragonfly entry

i promise that i'm not continuously lurking this thread until an hour has passed lol i just have nothing to do before going to celebrate tonight!

i love dragonflies because they're so nimble yet graceful, and i love their wings so much, sometimes they look like crystals!


----------



## SharJoY (May 25, 2015)

Then you would love this pic cheesiefries

View attachment 94382

I use this as my screensaver often

- - - Post Merge - - -

So I noticed I forgot to follow one of the rules in my previous post, which disqualifies it.  So here is another dragonfly pic for ringpop who likes the blue ones.

View attachment 94386


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 25, 2015)

mysticoma said:


> Then you would love this pic cheesiefries
> 
> I use this as my screensaver often
> 
> ...



_Those are both so beautiful!! I think this is my favorite dragonfly, the colors are just incredible._

​


----------



## SharJoY (May 25, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> _Those are both so beautiful!! I think this is my favorite dragonfly, the colors are just incredible._
> 
> View attachment 94387​



I wish I could take credit for those photos, but I have not been able to get any good shots of dragonflies, butterflies I have.


----------



## kingu (May 25, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## SharJoY (May 25, 2015)

(dialog of Pennifer's 3 mayor art done by ssvv227)

LuLuBelle said "did you see that?, wow, it was this big! I have never seen one that big"
Peneplope said: "see what?  I didn't see anything"
Lulubelle said "if you would take your sunglasses off, maybe you would, you do not need sunglasses at night!"
Penelope slides down her sunglasses on the bridge of her nose and said "ah yes, I see now.  And yes, I do, a lady of style always has her shades on!"
Temp said "what? tell me what did you two see?"
LuluBelle said "the meteor!, what did you think we saw? We came out here to look at the meteor shower"
Temp said "ohhh, the way you had your arms stretched out I thought you were talking about a UFO!"

oh dragonflies!


----------



## The Pennifer (May 25, 2015)

mysticoma said:


> (dialog of Pennifer's 3 mayor art done by ssvv227)
> 
> LuLuBelle said "did you see that?, wow, it was this big! I have never seen one that big"
> Peneplope said: "see what?  I didn't see anything"
> ...


Absolutely LOVE this! I'm still laughing!


----------



## SharJoY (May 25, 2015)

When I fist looked at that pic, a dialog started in my head....and I played with it for a while before I posted it.  Glad you like it.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 25, 2015)

I LOVE the art by ssvv227!!!! Thanks for the giveaway!  Dragonflies are beautiful


----------



## The Pennifer (May 25, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> I LOVE the art by ssvv227!!!! Thanks for the giveaway!  Dragonflies are beautiful


I know *happy contented sigh* ... I just love it ... and all of my art!!
And that is a beautiful dragonfly! ♥♥♥


----------



## xara (May 25, 2015)

Alrighty. I absolutely suck at drawing, painting, basically anything that has to do with art. HOWEVER, I decided to take a shot, and draw this dragonfly for you (does it even look like one? I have no idea). I know it's pretty bad, especially compared to all the beautiful art you displayed in the first post, but I tried:


----------



## The Pennifer (May 25, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Alrighty. I absolutely suck at drawing, painting, basically anything that has to do with art. HOWEVER, I decided to take a shot, and draw this dragonfly for you (does it even look like one? I have no idea). I know it's pretty bad, especially compared to all the beautiful art you displayed in the first post, but I tried:
> 
> View attachment 94406


Thank you very much! 
It is great and celebrates art and the things I love!
I will happily add your name to the entries list


----------



## jobby47 (May 25, 2015)

Dragonfly!  View attachment 94415

                            Time for dinner.


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 25, 2015)

Sorry I'm such a slow writer! XD 
I found this though! & It's by one of my favorite writers of all time! I really love his description of the dragonfly's ! ^-^

_ Clouds of insects danced and buzzed in the golden autumn light, and the air was full of the piping of the song-birds. Long, glinting dragonflies shot across the path, or hung tremulous with gauzy wings and gleaming bodies. 
~ Sir Arthur Conan Doyle_


----------



## kingu (May 25, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## jobby47 (May 25, 2015)

Dragonfly!


----------



## jobby47 (May 25, 2015)

Dragonfly!


----------



## kingu (May 25, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## roseflower (May 25, 2015)

I?d love to enter for your beautiful giveaway<3
Here is a sweet image of a dragonfly c:


Spoiler


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 25, 2015)

This Dragonfly kind of reminds me of your mayor! ^-^

​


----------



## The Pennifer (May 25, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> This Dragonfly kind of reminds me of your mayor! ^-^
> 
> View attachment 94449​


Oh, WOW!!! Mayor Penelope Dragonfly ... Too perfect!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have updated the entry list to this point ... Thank you all so much for the wonderful entries! If I have missed any or miscounted please let me know! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



jobby47 said:


> Dragonfly!  View attachment 94415
> 
> Time for dinner.


jobby47, this is a real beauty! Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I





ReXyx3 said:


> Sorry I'm such a slow writer! XD
> I found this though! & It's by one of my favorite writers of all time! I really love his description of the dragonflies! ^-^
> 
> _ Clouds of insects danced and buzzed in the golden autumn light, and the air was full of the piping of the song-birds. Long, glinting dragonflies shot across the path, or hung tremulous with gauzy wings and gleaming bodies.
> ~ Sir Arthur Conan Doyle_


This quotation really speaks to my heart! I wish I could write like that! Thank you for sharing, ReXyx3!

- - - Post Merge - - -



kingu said:


> View attachment 94443


A sweet dance, indeed!

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> I?d love to enter for your beautiful giveaway<3
> Here is a sweet image of a dragonfly c:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


You chose a beautiful picture to share, Love ... Thank you!


----------



## jobby47 (May 26, 2015)

Dragonfly!


----------



## kingu (May 26, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## The Pennifer (May 26, 2015)

kingu said:


> View attachment 94453


Good advice!


----------



## momovillage (May 26, 2015)

I'd love to enter! c:

Here's a little quote I found: 
_I am the Dragonfly rising on the wings of unlocked dreams, on the verge of magical things. _


----------



## kingu (May 26, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## xara (May 26, 2015)

Entry #2 for the Dragonfly Art Celebration giveaway c:


----------



## SharJoY (May 26, 2015)

Good Morning,

I am so enjoying all the postings in this thread.

Here is something I wrote several years back actually about a butterfly that had landed on my foot.  I slightly changed it this morning.

"The Winds of change blows upon my face. The Dragonfly dances with me showing her grace. The Swallow sings, dance, dream dancer, dance. "


----------



## kingu (May 26, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## cheezyfries (May 26, 2015)

saw this picture of a dragonfly and i absolutely love it because the wings are so vibrant!



Spoiler:


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 26, 2015)

Good morning! Found another cool photo of a dragonfly! Hope you like it! ^-^

​


----------



## kingu (May 26, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## Gir (May 26, 2015)

mysticoma said:


> So I noticed I forgot to follow one of the rules in my previous post, which disqualifies it.  So here is another dragonfly pic for ringpop who likes the blue ones.



That such a lovely pic. love the shade of blue!



Another Dragonfly entry!



Guess its not surprising as to what color I chose for it


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 26, 2015)

Here's some pretty lyrics I found from a song called Lily Pond! ^-^

_ In a lily pond I lay 
All upon a summer's day 
Then I chased a dragonfly 
All across an ancient sky 
Falling with a thousand stars down the Milky Way_​


----------



## SharJoY (May 26, 2015)

Here is a song I love, back when I was still driving (can't anymore due to seizures), I loved taking day road trips and I would always start it off with this song.  I met this guy back in 06 I think, he has an inspiring story as to how he got into playing the native american flute.  It is called orange dragonflies.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=jonny+lipford+orange+dragonflies&FORM=VIRE2#view=detail&mid=F1302D96D778A41806E4F1302D96D778A41806E4


----------



## kingu (May 26, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## momovillage (May 26, 2015)

I found a cool dragonfly gif I thought I'd share. C:


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 26, 2015)

_ "I need you, like the dragonfly's wings need the wind..."
~ Copeland - Priceless _​


----------



## SharJoY (May 26, 2015)

Here is a pretty dragonfly pic

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=+free+dragonfly+pictures&view=detailv2&id=EE23388F75DC43340C48E524249E97F688444782&selectedindex=13&ccid=O4ao2rWA&simid=608047024714091517&thid=JN.wHi74%2Bcai9tZy%2FZ3dxI4gA&mode=overlay&first=1


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 26, 2015)

Stalking to see what the artists come up with.


----------



## kingu (May 26, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## SharJoY (May 26, 2015)

Here is an orange dragonfly to go with the song I posted above

View attachment 94566


----------



## The Pennifer (May 26, 2015)

OK ... updated entries to this point! I am speechless at all the stunningly beautiful pictures, words, and even music (OMG!!) that you have all contributed! I am going to try and knowledge them all, but if I miss mentioning you, just know that I have read, gazed at, and loved them all!!
Thank You





- - - Post Merge - - -



momovillage said:


> I'd love to enter! c:
> 
> Here's a little quote I found:
> _I am the Dragonfly rising on the wings of unlocked dreams, on the verge of magical things. _


Sweet! loved both your entries, Hun!

- - - Post Merge - - -



kingu said:


> View attachment 94473


Thank you for all your beautiful quotes/entries! I am loving them!

- - - Post Merge - - -



FrozenDrinks said:


> Entry #2 for the Dragonfly Art Celebration giveaway c:
> 
> View attachment 94474


I love this ... I would actually like to commission a drawing of my Mayor Pen with hand outstretched and a dragonfly alight!

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> saw this picture of a dragonfly and i absolutely love it because the wings are so vibrant!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:


The colour in this one is so incredibly beautiful ... someone once wrote that beauty like this is almost an exquisite pain!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ringpop said:


> That such a lovely pic. love the shade of blue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I absolutely ADORE this "unsurprisingly" blue dragonfly! Thank you so much for entering it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ReXyx3 said:


> Here's some pretty lyrics I found from a song called Lily Pond! ^-^
> 
> _ In a lily pond I lay
> All upon a summer's day
> ...


Again! Beautiful words! **the Pennifer sighs with sheer bliss**  lol 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ATotsSpot said:


> Stalking to see what the artists come up with.


I am glad you are stalking! 
Stalk away! I am loving the anticipation of the art too! This has been a very enjoyable thread to post!!


----------



## kingu (May 26, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> Thank you for all your beautiful quotes/entries! I am loving them!



i'm glad you like them ^^ here's another dragonfly~


----------



## xara (May 26, 2015)

My third entry, and my second attempt at dragonfly art (fail, I know, but it looks pretty decent imo):


----------



## The Pennifer (May 26, 2015)

mysticoma said:


> Here is an orange dragonfly to go with the song I posted above
> 
> View attachment 94566




OMG!!! thank you so much for the lovely orange dragonfly ... I absolutely LOVED the flute music "Orange Dragonflies" ... I am saving that to listen to again and again! 
(?`•.•??) (?`•.•??) 
*`•.?(?`•.•??)?.•? ♥ 
☆ ♥ `•.?.•? ♥ ? ☆.??.•??`♥ The Pennifer

- - - Post Merge - - -



kingu said:


> i'm glad you like them ^^ here's another~
> 
> View attachment 94591




That is another lovely quotation ... Is there an author signature? I couldn't make it out ... maybe when I move onto my iPad I can enlarge it ... at any rate ... it is lovely!

- - - Post Merge - - -



FrozenDrinks said:


> My third entry, and my second attempt at dragonfly art (fail, I know, but it looks pretty decent imo):
> 
> 
> View attachment 94592




Stop it with "the fail" ... lol ... this is beautiful ... I love the colours ... it is a win in my eyes! Thank you for entering!


----------



## SharJoY (May 26, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> My third entry, and my second attempt at dragonfly art (fail, I know, but it looks pretty decent imo):
> 
> 
> View attachment 94592



So pretty!

I tried doing one, but my fine motor skills are not cooperating with me.  So I will just post dragonfly photos, or maybe I will come up with another commentary about one of the other art works of Pennifer's mayors


----------



## Gir (May 26, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> My third entry, and my second attempt at dragonfly art (fail, I know, but it looks pretty decent imo):



That's really cute, I love the rainbow colors!



mysticoma said:


> So pretty!
> 
> I tried doing one, but my fine motor skills are not cooperating with me.  So I will just post dragonfly photos, or maybe I will come up with *another commentary* about one of the other art works of Pennifer's mayors



Yes, the last one was really funny!



Another Blue Beauty for another Dragonfly Entry 



Spoiler: pic


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 26, 2015)

I might attempt to draw a dragonfly but I don't have a scanner so it'd probably be traditional and reaaalllyy bad! The only thing I can draw is flowers so I have no idea how it will turn out... XD

Here's a picture in the mean time! :


----------



## jobby47 (May 26, 2015)

Dragonfly!


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 26, 2015)

&& Another dragonfly picture! ^-^


----------



## SharJoY (May 26, 2015)

Another dragonfly

View attachment 94655


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 26, 2015)

_"Dragonfly"
By Fleetwood Mac 

And when the roses are half-bud soft flowers
And lovely as the king of flies has come
It was a fleeting visit, all too brief
In three short minutes, he had been and gone

He rested there upon an apple leaf
A gorgeous opal crown sat on his head
Although the garden is a lovely place
Was it worthy of so fine a guest

Oh...
Oh...
Oh...
Oh...

Dragonfly, dragonfly ...

​_


----------



## jobby47 (May 26, 2015)

Dragonfly!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 26, 2015)

here's yet another dragonfly picture, i love how the wings look kinda ombre!



Spoiler:


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 26, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> here's yet another dragonfly picture, i love how the wings look kinda ombre!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



That's so beautiful! I think I found my muse. XD
I really like pictures of dragonfly's in black and white, it looks cool!
Like this one:


----------



## roseflower (May 26, 2015)

I send you and Lulu a lovely dragonfly heart 


Spoiler


----------



## cheezyfries (May 26, 2015)

in honor of all the art you showcased, i found this gorgeous drawing of a dragonfly!



Spoiler:


----------



## kingu (May 26, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> That is another lovely quotation ... Is there an author signature? I couldn't make it out ... maybe when I move onto my iPad I can enlarge it ... at any rate ... it is lovely!



i'm not sure, there's a little dragonfly scribble on the bottom left but i cant make it out


----------



## Gir (May 26, 2015)

Good night Dragonfly entry


----------



## The Pennifer (May 27, 2015)

Updating for this evening ... Thank you again everyone who is continuing to dazzle me with beautiful Dragonflies, and words, and another song! (Fleetwood Mac! ) I have added all the newest entries and will now try and respond to your posts ... Again, if I miss you, it is not that I didn't read and enjoy your entry ... They are all wonderful!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ringpop said:


> That's really cute, I love the rainbow colors!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am just loving this truly beautiful dragonfly! As a matter of fact, it is now my current desktop wallpaper! Thank you very much for this entry!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ReXyx3 said:


> I might attempt to draw a dragonfly but I don't have a scanner so it'd probably be traditional and reaaalllyy bad! The only thing I can draw is flowers so I have no idea how it will turn out... XD
> 
> Here's a picture in the mean time! :
> 
> View attachment 94636


This is gorgeous! Thank you  

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> here's yet another dragonfly picture, i love how the wings look kinda ombre!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:


I agree ... I love the colours in this one! Thank you so much!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ReXyx3 said:


> _"Dragonfly"
> By Fleetwood Mac
> 
> And when the roses are half-bud soft flowers
> ...


Another dragonfly song! Love it ... I must admit I had never looked at the lyrics before! They are really very lovely!

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> in honor of all the art you showcased, i found this gorgeous drawing of a dragonfly!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:


Well, now, this is just awesome! When I have some free time coming up, I am going to try my hand at drawing some of these little beauties ... Their little jointed bodies should be fairly easy, but the wings! ... That will be the challenge!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ringpop said:


> Good night Dragonfly entry
> 
> View attachment 94681


Thank you for your good night entry ... Another beauty!


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 27, 2015)

Dragonflies are super awesome because they have the word "Dragon" in their names.


----------



## The Pennifer (May 27, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> That's so beautiful! I think I found my muse. XD
> I really like pictures of dragonfly's in black and white, it looks cool!
> Like this one:
> View attachment 94672


OMG!! Black and white! Totally beautiful even without colour!

- - - Post Merge - - -



BluePikachu47 said:


> Dragonflies are super awesome because they have the word "Dragon" in their names.


Can't argue with that logic! Thanks for the entry!


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 27, 2015)

Hi~ So I actually drew a dragonfly, I'm not very good but I tried my best lol. Also, I kinda based it off of the picture Cheezyfries posted because I really liked the color of the body and the wings.



Spoiler:  Sorry if it's bad! >.<



With a ton of filter:



What I sorta based it off:



No filter:


​



Hope you like~


----------



## The Pennifer (May 27, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Hi~ So I actually drew a dragonfly, I'm not very good but I tried my best lol. Also, I kinda based it off of the picture Cheezyfries posted because I really liked the color of the body and the wings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, my Dear! I LOVE it!! Thank you for this exquisite entry ... I am going to print it and frame it ... I have a shelf by my computer desk full of what I call BellTree Art and Collectibles


----------



## SharJoY (May 27, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Hi~ So I actually drew a dragonfly, I'm not very good but I tried my best lol. Also, I kinda based it off of the picture Cheezyfries posted because I really liked the color of the body and the wings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like very much!


----------



## kingu (May 27, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## momovillage (May 27, 2015)

Aaaand another really cool dragonfly gif I found~


----------



## SharJoY (May 27, 2015)

very colorful dragonfly

View attachment 94690


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 27, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> Oh, my Dear! I LOVE it!! Thank you for this exquisite entry ... I am going to print it and frame it ... I have a shelf by my computer desk full of what I call BellTree Art and Collectibles



Awwww! I'm so glad you like it!! Ahhaha you don't have to do that though! Mine does not compare to the fabulous art that you already have! But that's actually a really good idea! I have so much art from the artist on this forum and Ive been looking for a way to bring it all together! ^-^



mysticoma said:


> I like very much!



Thank you so much! I'm glad you like it as well! ღ

Here's another beautiful peice of Dragonfly art that I found:



I love the quote too~


----------



## momovillage (May 27, 2015)

"Flowers growing on a hill, dragonflies and daffodils
Learn from us very much, look at us but do not touch"
- Some Velvet Morning​


----------



## kingu (May 27, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 27, 2015)

BOOM! Dragonflies! They are also super awesome because they can be many different colors, which then remind me of rainbows, which then remind me of Kermit the Frog's song in the first movie, and that song is also very awesome. You also got a free run-on sentence.


----------



## momovillage (May 27, 2015)

look at this beautiful dragonfly! o3o​


----------



## SharJoY (May 27, 2015)

View attachment 94700


----------



## momovillage (May 27, 2015)

dragonfly on a flower~​


----------



## kingu (May 27, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## SharJoY (May 27, 2015)

momovillage said:


>




Oh so pretty.  I am going to save this for a background screen.


----------



## kingu (May 27, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## SharJoY (May 27, 2015)

A commentary of the sexy Penny on the beach artwork

Penny (in her sexy voice - you know like Ingrid Bergman or Rachel Welch) "well hello there sailor, is this bottle you threw overboard for me?"
Sailor "yes, it is babe!". "There is a note in it.  I need you to....."
Penny "well, how about you just dock that boat of yours and get down here and tell me in person what that note says while we sip on those martini's you are going to buy over there at the Bell Tree bar?"
Sailor "oh well, actually babe, that is why I need you to take the note out of the bottle.....I need you to call that number on the note for me"
Penny "say what?  What is the number for?"
Sailor " oh it is my bookie's number, I need you to tell him I lost all my bells at sea!"
Penny "oh dragonflies!!"

Penny walks on down the beach.......


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 27, 2015)

Another beautiful dragonfly~


----------



## cheezyfries (May 27, 2015)

here's yet another beautiful picture of a dragonfly~



Spoiler:  











i love how it's wings portray glass, they look so fragile. p.s. i love your drawing, rexy!


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 27, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> here's yet another beautiful picture of a dragonfly~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh gosh, thank you!! ღ

Here's a small poem I found! :

_ Yesterday a child came out to wonder
 Caught a dragonfly inside a jar 
Fearful when the sky was full of thunder
 And tearful at the falling of a star_​


----------



## The Pennifer (May 27, 2015)

OK ... updated the Entries list again to this point ... I am having so much fun reading and looking at everything!!!
As I mentioned before, I will try to respond to all the posts, but may miss some!
Thank you in advance for all your entries!!!





- - - Post Merge - - -



kingu said:


> View attachment 94689


Very nice quotation ... thank you

- - - Post Merge - - -



ReXyx3 said:


> Awwww! I'm so glad you like it!! Ahhaha you don't have to do that though! Mine does not compare to the fabulous art that you already have! But that's actually a really good idea! I have so much art from the artist on this forum and Ive been looking for a way to bring it all together! ^-^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also love this quote ... there is true beauty in fragile "broken or imperfect" things and people ... look at the beauty, not the breakage!

- - - Post Merge - - -



BluePikachu47 said:


> BOOM! Dragonflies! They are also super awesome because they can be many different colors, which then remind me of rainbows, which then remind me of Kermit the Frog's song in the first movie, and that song is also very awesome. You also got a free run-on sentence.


BOOM! I love free run-on sentences, because I thrive on them, and because I use them consistently, and because I find it the best way to communicate, and, BTW, I love Kermies' awesome song too! Only trouble with run-on sentences when speaking, is that one tends to run out of breath!


----------



## SharJoY (May 27, 2015)

View attachment 94709

A blue dragonfly, love the shades of blue


----------



## The Pennifer (May 27, 2015)

mysticoma said:


> View attachment 94709


OMG!!! each of these just gets more beautiful than the last! I am making a collection to frame and hang on my computer room wall!
Brilliant idea, no?


----------



## SharJoY (May 27, 2015)

I know what you mean.  Each time I see a new one posted it becomes my fav, lol.  I think that is a great idea, a collage or a scrapbook type board.


----------



## The Pennifer (May 27, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Oh gosh, thank you!! ღ
> 
> Here's a small poem I found! :
> 
> ...


I really love this little poem ... a dragonfly inside a jar - a fallen star ... sweet!

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> here's yet another beautiful picture of a dragonfly~
> 
> 
> 
> ...




beautiful indeed! Thank you again! ... and going to add a thank you to kingu in this line ... Love all the gorgeous pictures!


----------



## Gir (May 27, 2015)

First Dragonfly entry of the day!



Spoiler: Guess what color it is


----------



## The Pennifer (May 27, 2015)

mysticoma said:


> A commentary of the sexy Penny on the beach artwork
> 
> Penny (in her sexy voice - you know like Ingrid Bergman or Rachel Welch) "well hello there sailor, is this bottle you threw overboard for me?"
> Sailor "yes, it is babe!". "There is a note in it.  I need you to....."
> ...


Now, I just have to respond to this one! I am still laughing over it and wanted to say, that it is exactly something the slightly vampy and sexy Pen would say and do!! LOL


----------



## cheezyfries (May 27, 2015)

oh gosh look at how pretty that blue dragonfly is!



Spoiler:


----------



## The Pennifer (May 27, 2015)

ringpop said:


> First Dragonfly entry of the day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha Ha Ha ... love the blue autumn hued Dragonfly!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> oh gosh look at how pretty that blue dragonfly is!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:


OMG ... this will make a set for the other blue one I set as my desktop picture! Thank you so much!

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> oh gosh look at how pretty that blue dragonfly is!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:


OMG ... this will make a set for the other blue one I set as my desktop picture! Thank you so much!


----------



## momovillage (May 27, 2015)

Pretty little dragonfly~


----------



## The Pennifer (May 27, 2015)

momovillage said:


>


Oh! You grabbed the heart of Mayor Penelope with this one!!!

I must confess that I have not been paying attention to the required detail:
☆♥★Mention Dragonfly in every post.☆♥★

So, if any of you have missed doing that, please go back and edit your posts to include it ... editing posts for correction is totally allowed!


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 27, 2015)

Oh my, looks at this dragonfly's wings!


----------



## SharJoY (May 27, 2015)

ReXyx3, kingpu and momovillage....you should all go back over your posts and make sure you have put in the word dragonfly.  ReXyx3 you have one in one of your earlier postings, Kingpu nearly all of yours needs to be edited.  momovillage, I only found one of yours.  If I missed any sorry!


----------



## Nele (May 27, 2015)

Entering:


----------



## momovillage (May 27, 2015)

mysticoma said:


> ReXyx3, kingpu and momovillage....you should all go back over your posts and make sure you have put in the word dragonfly.  ReXyx3 you have one in one of your earlier postings, Kingpu nearly all of yours needs to be edited.  momovillage, I only found one of yours.  If I missed any sorry!



Thanks for letting me know! I hope I got all of them right now.

Here, have a little dragonfly pixel~


----------



## kingu (May 27, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 27, 2015)

mysticoma said:


> ReXyx3, kingpu and momovillage....you should all go back over your posts and make sure you have put in the word dragonfly.  ReXyx3 you have one in one of your earlier postings, Kingpu nearly all of yours needs to be edited.  momovillage, I only found one of yours.  If I missed any sorry!



Thank you! I went back and I think I fixed them all. I also counted my entries and I should have 19, including this one. Sorry if I'm wrong though! ^-^

Another beautiful dragonfly ~


----------



## cheezyfries (May 27, 2015)

is this dragonfly even real? it's shade of purple is so nice...



Spoiler:  











edit: haha rexy and i posted the same one, hope that's okay!


----------



## The Pennifer (May 27, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Oh my, looks at this dragonfly's wings!
> 
> View attachment 94721


This is going in my collection for sure!! Thank you ... the colours are just lovely!

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysticoma said:


> ReXyx3, kingpu and momovillage....you should all go back over your posts and make sure you have put in the word dragonfly.  ReXyx3 you have one in one of your earlier postings, Kingpu nearly all of yours needs to be edited.  momovillage, I only found one of yours.  If I missed any sorry!


Thank you, Mysticoma ... this was very helpful and kind of you! ... I think everyone is corrected now, but I will double check the entries before closing on Friday ... I don't want anyone to miss out!  OMG ... this is going to be a tough contest!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nele said:


> Entering:
> 
> View attachment 94724View attachment 94725


OMG ... I love this fat little ancient dragonfly and the quotation is awesome ... dragonflies have come to have special symbolism for so many .... me, I just plain love them!!
♥ ?(??-)?

- - - Post Merge - - -



momovillage said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I hope I got all of them right now.
> 
> Here, have a little dragonfly pixel~


Thank you, Darlin ... this is awesome ... did you make this? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



kingu said:


> View attachment 94728


Another beauty! Incredible! Looks like it is offering a gift!  I accept! lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



ReXyx3 said:


> Thank you! I went back and I think I fixed them all. I also counted my entries and I should have 19, including this one. Sorry if I'm wrong though! ^-^
> 
> Another beautiful dragonfly ~
> 
> View attachment 94730


I love this one too ... and I have updated your entries, Hun ... Thank you again!!!!! ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## SharJoY (May 27, 2015)

momovillage said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I hope I got all of them right now.
> 
> Here, have a little dragonfly pixel~



Thank you for the dragonfly pixel!


----------



## The Pennifer (May 27, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> is this dragonfly even real? it's shade of purple is so nice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is totally fine! It is a beautiful shade of purple isn't it? I don't care if they are real or photoshopped, or whatever ... they are all beautiful to me!  

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysticoma said:


> Thank you for the dragonfly pixel!




I know .... isn't it precious!!? ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## kingu (May 27, 2015)

haha i'm finding alot of dragonflies holding gifts, you can have them all~


----------



## momovillage (May 27, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> Thank you, Darlin ... this is awesome ... did you make this?



aw, i wish i did! sadly i'm no good at pixels, haha. ;3; i probably should've mentioned that i found it somewhere, sorry!

anyways, here's another cute little dragonfly i found~


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 27, 2015)

I finally finished my poem! ^-^

Dragonfly
_ 
Always watching them
Seeing in slow motion as they pass by
You catch but a glimpse 
Graceful flight seems so effortless
Just a twitch of luminous wing 
Daydreams of soaring beside them
Touching clouds and skimming on water
So much beauty in such little things
No two are the same
They inspire the soul and twist up imagination
Creating wishful thoughts of silly aspirations_

By: AR.
For: The Pennifer​


----------



## cheezyfries (May 27, 2015)

i wish that i could draw a dragonfly like this, the wings are just beautiful.



Spoiler:


----------



## The Pennifer (May 27, 2015)

kingu said:


> haha i'm finding alot of dragonflies holding gifts, you can have them all~
> View attachment 94736


Trying to update regularly! What a pleasure this thread is to check .... and I have added some new art by Money Hunter ... please check it out ... this is of one of my alt characters in my 2nd town of HotDoggy, Mustard ... lol ... I know ... and I have Catsup too but no art of her yet!
Thank you for this gift bearing dragonfly ... just what I wanted ... a precious blade of grass! ... of some type of vegetation! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



momovillage said:


> aw, i wish i did! sadly i'm no good at pixels, haha. ;3; i probably should've mentioned that i found it somewhere, sorry!
> 
> anyways, here's another cute little dragonfly i found~




this is gorgeous!!! No worries about the pixel DF ... it is still lovely, even if it is not your work 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ReXyx3 said:


> I finally finished my poem! ^-^
> 
> Dragonfly
> _
> ...



OMG ... this was worth waiting for ... it is beautiful! I think one of the best things about being on this forum and being able to run threads like this, is finding kindred spirits with the same love of beauty and words .... thanks so much, Hun 
This makes me  ♥ -:?:-VERY-:?:- HAPPY-:?:- ♥ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> i wish that i could draw a dragonfly like this, the wings are just beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:


Oh, WOW! Just awesome!


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 27, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> i wish that i could draw a dragonfly like this, the wings are just beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I could too! Ahaha, I found this one done in watercolor! It's so good and the colors are just vibrant! I'd love to be able to draw a dragonfly like that! ^-^

​
- - - Post Merge - - -



The Pennifer said:


> OMG ... this was worth waiting for ... it is beautiful! I think one of the best things about being on this forum and being able to run threads like this, is finding kindred spirits with the same love of beauty and words .... thanks so much, Hun
> This makes me  ♥ -:?:-VERY-:?:- HAPPY-:?:- ♥



Awww glad you like it! This is probably one of my favorite contests I've ever been in! Ahah, I've literally showing every picture to my mom and she's been so happy! She especially likes the ones with the quotes. ^-^


----------



## desu (May 27, 2015)

When i was in grade 1 i made a dragonfly magnet for arts and craft, 
its been on my fridge for a really long time.. so the bottom wing fell off :c 
but i think its still pretty cute~ i hope you like it ^^


----------



## SharJoY (May 27, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> I wish I could too! Ahaha, I found this one done in watercolor! It's so good and the colors are just vibrant! I'd love to be able to draw a dragonfly like that! ^-^
> 
> View attachment 94743​
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I am loving this thread too and I love the vibraint colors in these last two dragonfly pics!

edit: I thought I was quoting Rexyx's quote and both photos would show up, so when I referenced 2 photos it was her and cheezyfires

- - - Post Merge - - -



desu said:


> When i was in grade 1 i made a dragonfly magnet for arts and craft,
> its been on my fridge for a really long time.. so the bottom wing fell off :c
> but i think its still pretty cute~ i hope you like it ^^



Adorable!


----------



## kingu (May 27, 2015)

have a leaf with that grass dragonfly


----------



## cheezyfries (May 27, 2015)

i love the black and blue coloring on this dragonfly's body ^^



Spoiler:  











p.s. i was wondering if the winner is chosen by their entries or if it is all random? thanks for hosting this contest, the pennifer!


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 27, 2015)

desu said:


> When i was in grade 1 i made a dragonfly magnet for arts and craft,
> its been on my fridge for a really long time.. so the bottom wing fell off :c
> but i think its still pretty cute~ i hope you like it ^^



Adorable! ^-^

Here's another dragonfly with beautiful wings! ~ 

​


----------



## The Pennifer (May 27, 2015)

desu said:


> When i was in grade 1 i made a dragonfly magnet for arts and craft,
> its been on my fridge for a really long time.. so the bottom wing fell off :c
> but i think its still pretty cute~ i hope you like it ^^


This is adorable, and it is indeed still cute ... Don't ever part with it! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



kingu said:


> have a leaf with that grass dragonfly
> View attachment 94750


OMG! Look at that little face! I swear it is smiling ... Love this!

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> i love the black and blue coloring on this dragonfly's body ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another beauty! Thanks .... To answer your question ... I am going to use both methods when determining the winners! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ReXyx3 said:


> Adorable! ^-^
> 
> Here's another dragonfly with beautiful wings! ~
> 
> View attachment 94753​




Just beautiful coloration! And I love that you are sharing this contest with your Mom ... That is very special to me! ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 27, 2015)

Found another beautiful dragonfly picture! The colors are just incredible! ~


----------



## Gir (May 27, 2015)

Ah the art of Mustard is very cute! But that town  and mayor names are making me hungry!


I found this quote while looking for another dragonfly entry...so I drew a picture for it. 
"Time is for dragonflies and angels. The former live too little and the latter live too long."- James Thurber



Spoiler: second dragonfly drawing entry


----------



## roseflower (May 27, 2015)

This little red dragonfly would love to enter


Spoiler


----------



## cheezyfries (May 27, 2015)

i'm really bad at writing, especially limericks or haikus. here's a limerick i made about dragonflies, hopefully i did it right!

dragonflies are really pretty
but if you don't like them you may think that they are petty
sadly, flies are very creepy
especially when they are up your nose, now that was a time i wish i wasn't sleepy
in short, dragonflies are cool but flies make me sweaty

omg that was so bad if you want me to explain any of that let me know, i need to learn how to write limericks


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 27, 2015)

Just a peom I found, it's a bit long so I'll put it in a spoiler! ^-^



Spoiler



dragonfly

Through the wandering spectrum
Of cerulean dragonfly eyes
You fly without hesitation
Observing the vast and marvelous world
As if it were your own
As if it were your cut-out template,
With an admirable sense of wonder
And the fervent desire
Not only to know
But to contemplate
The luminescence of a fluttering firefly
How the brittle mechanisms of life
Apply
Through crystal-clear dragonfly wings
You carry your mind


----------



## desu (May 27, 2015)

mysticoma said:


> Adorable!





ReXyx3 said:


> Adorable! ^-^





The Pennifer said:


> This is adorable, and it is indeed still cute ... Don't ever part with it!


Thank you all!! 

also, heres a pretty red dragonfly~


Spoiler: dragonfly


----------



## cheezyfries (May 28, 2015)

i love love love this little quote that has to do with dragonflies!



Spoiler:


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 28, 2015)

Another dragonfly image before bed ~ ^-^


----------



## kingu (May 28, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## The Pennifer (May 28, 2015)

Just updated all the entries for tonight!
Thank you all again for your fabulous entries and making this thread so much fun and so pleasurable!
Again, I will try and reply to all your posts ... Please forgive me if I miss some 

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysticoma said:


> I am loving this thread too and I love the vibraint colors in these last two dragonfly pics!
> 
> edit: I thought I was quoting Rexyx's quote and both photos would show up, so when I referenced 2 photos it was her and cheezyfires
> 
> ...


Thank you, Mysticoma for all your entries ... I agree with you on the vibrancy of the colours ... It is really breathtaking! And I have been struggling to keep all the entries straight myself! Lol ... I will pour over all of them again before I make the winning selections.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ReXyx3 said:


> Found another beautiful dragonfly picture! The colors are just incredible! ~


These colours are indeed incredible ... Another one for my collection! Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ringpop said:


> Ah the art of Mustard is very cute! But that town  and mayor names are making me hungry!
> 
> 
> I found this quote while looking for another dragonfly entry...so I drew a picture for it.
> ...


Thank you very much for this wonderful drawing!! I love how you put the hourglass in the dragonfly body To illustrate the quotation ... Love the wings on both the angel and the dragonfly too! Sweet!

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> This little red dragonfly would love to enter
> 
> 
> Spoiler


This little red dragonfly was happily entered!


----------



## The Pennifer (May 28, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> i'm really bad at writing, especially limericks or haikus. here's a limerick i made about dragonflies, hopefully i did it right!
> 
> dragonflies are really pretty
> but if you don't like them you may think that they are petty
> ...


Aw, thank you so much for your creative writing effort ... I am still chuckling about the virtues of flies versus dragonflies!
I enjoyed it very much!
Just as a little point ... Your entry was probably more like a poem than a limerick ...
I will put the following explanation in a spoiler to save room 


Spoiler: A Short Lesson On Limericks



I happen to love writing limericks, and once I get started, it's hard to stop! Lol
_Limericks, like all poetic forms, have a set of rules that you need to follow. The rules for a limerick are fairly simple:
They are five lines long.
Lines 1, 2, and 5 rhyme with one another.
Lines 3 and 4 rhyme with each other.
They have a distinctive rhythm_
_They are usually funny, but not always
This is a way to explain the rhythm:
da DUM da da DUM da da DUM
da DUM da da DUM da da DUM
da DUM da da DUM
da DUM da da DUM
da DUM da da DUM da da DUM_

Here is one I just wrote off the cuff ... Not a perfect example but maybe it helps to illustrate ...
I just saw a bug darting by
A stunningly blue dragonfly
Diaphanous wings
Jointed body in rings
So beautiful it made me cry!



- - - Post Merge - - -



ReXyx3 said:


> Just a peom I found, it's a bit long so I'll put it in a spoiler! ^-^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this entry too! Where do you find all these lovely verses!?

- - - Post Merge - - -



desu said:


> Thank you all!!
> 
> also, heres a pretty red dragonfly~
> 
> ...




That is a beautiful red dragonfly! Thanks for your entry!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ReXyx3 said:


> Another dragonfly image before bed ~ ^-^


Well, what can I say!? This is simply stunning!

- - - Post Merge - - -



kingu said:


> dragonfly
> View attachment 94796


A little twig for me? Why, yes, thank you! You really shouldn't have!
Lol


----------



## momovillage (May 28, 2015)

First dragonfly entry for the day, huehue


----------



## SharJoY (May 28, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Another dragonfly image before bed ~ ^-^



Seeing it this close up really does show how fragile dragon flies are.


----------



## momovillage (May 28, 2015)

Tiny drops of water on a dragonfly~


----------



## SharJoY (May 28, 2015)

View attachment 94804

Beautiful dragonfly.


----------



## momovillage (May 28, 2015)

dragonfly high five~


----------



## kingu (May 28, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> A little twig for me? Why, yes, thank you! You really shouldn't have!
> Lol



yes i'll slowly bring you the whole forest with dragonflies


----------



## kingu (May 28, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## SharJoY (May 28, 2015)

And another beautiful dragonfly

View attachment 94807

Edit"  look at the intricate detail on those wings!  What a creation.


----------



## cheezyfries (May 28, 2015)

ah! i looked at a tutorial but i couldn't think of anything to rhyme so it ended up becoming more of a poem as you said. here's a wonderful flying dragonfly, just look at those eyes! 



Spoiler:


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 28, 2015)

mysticoma said:


> And another beautiful dragonfly
> 
> View attachment 94807
> 
> Edit"  look at the intricate detail on those wings!  What a creation.



Oh my gosh! Those wings are incredible! I can't believe how beautiful a dragonfly can be! I wish I had more where I lived, the only time I ever get to see them is if I'm by a lake. I'd really like to take my own pictures of them! 

Oh! & I wrote a Haiku! XD

Watching dragonflies 
Wings wisping through the forest 
Please, take me with you!


----------



## momovillage (May 28, 2015)

Never saw a black dragonfly before, amazing!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 28, 2015)

run, dragonfly, run
the t-rex is getting close
please don't get eaten

my attempt on a haiku! i'll probably try more later, i used the t-rex in light of the new jurassic park movie that's coming out soon c:


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 28, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> run, dragonfly, run
> the t-rex is getting close
> please don't get eaten
> 
> my attempt on a haiku! i'll probably try more later, i used the t-rex in light of the new jurassic park movie that's coming out soon c:



T-Rex was my nickname in Middleschool... XD

Anywho, here's another dragonfly picture! ^-^


----------



## kingu (May 28, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## momovillage (May 28, 2015)

Dragonfly Party, lmao


----------



## Gir (May 28, 2015)

These Dragonfly pics are amazing! I really love the one momo just sent in ^^

I haven't been able to keep up with the thread so sorry if this pic. was already sent in. 



Spoiler: old pic







Edit: Yup that one was already sent in by momo so here's a new one


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 28, 2015)

Found another beautiful dragonfly poem! (It's a bit long though!)



Spoiler



Prism of Life - Dragonfly

The warmth of the sun settles, hugging the lake.
The dragonfly flies low, hovering above the tranquil water
the light seeping through the paper thin skin,*
it hums across the lake, refracting light off its wings,
An array of colors make patterns on the wings,*
wearing it like a cloak, a rainbow embedded within.*
The colors tilt and shift as the dragonfly gracefully cruises through life,
laying close to the water but letting the air propel it forward,
floating between two different worlds,*
it is like a dream where our thoughts are separated from reality,*
and are scattered like refracted light for us to assemble.**

Through a screen of our dreams, a world can be seen.
A world of hopes and desires that is dormant within
The light of life just soaks us bare,*
our skin turns frail,
under the scorching glare,
the glare of eyes that want you to be,
someone that is accepted by society.


the dragonfly bathes itself in the sun,*
the iridescent colors shine on its skin,
flying and floating, he’s determined to win
a predator, determined to get what it wants
nothing blocking its way or paving its path
making the most out of life and never holding back

spread your wings like the dragonfly
that hums its way through life,
dipping its wings in the sun to shine,
breaking free a life of colors,*
that we leave locked and forgotten,
behind a reality made of black and white,
the black ink seeping through our minds,*
injecting us with ideas of the 'ideal life'
where money and fortune, and status define.
Bathe your mind in the wonders of the world,
soak your heart in life's warmth and glow,
and pave your own path,
with the dreams you sow.


----------



## The Pennifer (May 28, 2015)

UPDATING Entries again with thanks as usual for the stunningly beautiful pictures and words!!!
going to try a little different acknowledgement this time ... so bear with me 
*momovillage* - I absolutely loved all your entries, but two stand out and amaze me ... Dragonfly High Five, and the trio of Dragonflies ... LOL ... this reminds me of my art from ssvv227 My Three Mayors! I adore that art and I adore this picture!!!

*mysticoma* - The latest two pictures are so exquisite and the delicate intricate detail in the wings just is awe inspiring ... vey hard indeed not to credit that to the Creator!

*kingu* - how I love these Dragonfly offerings! lol ..."How do you eat an entire forest? -- one leaf/twig at a time"

*cheezyfries* - Your entries are a delight, and I loved your haiku!!!

*ringpop* -lovely blue loooong Dragonfly ... reminds me of my LuLu doggie ... she is a "stretch weiner dog" 

*ReXyx3* - Love the haiku and the lovely poem, and thanks again for the link!

THANK YOU ALL, AGAIN!! I look forward to the next entries!


----------



## desu (May 28, 2015)

another dragonfly~


----------



## kingu (May 28, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> *kingu* - how I love these Dragonfly offerings! lol ..."How do you eat an entire forest? -- one leaf/twig at a time"


lolol yes heres a dragonfly bringing u a flower with petals that look like fruit slices


----------



## cheezyfries (May 28, 2015)

aw, thanks! it's been awesome writing and finding these entries c:

decided to show something different, these dragonfly cookies look delicious!



Spoiler:  








i couldn't find the recipe, but you could probably take a sugar cookie or a shortbread and decorate them with fondant, edible glitter, and maybe white chocolate?


----------



## SharJoY (May 28, 2015)

Dragonfly artwork (not mine)

View attachment 94839


----------



## Gir (May 28, 2015)

Another Dragonfly photo


Spoiler: pic


----------



## kingu (May 28, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## momovillage (May 28, 2015)

Changing it up a little, so here's a pretty dragonfly tattoo~


----------



## SharJoY (May 28, 2015)

momovillage said:


> Changing it up a little, so here's a pretty dragonfly tattoo~



I was going to do the same thing, lol, post a dragonfly tattoo.


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 28, 2015)

Found a cute little dragonfly pixel ~


----------



## desu (May 28, 2015)

dragonfly~


----------



## desu (May 28, 2015)

:c


----------



## SharJoY (May 28, 2015)

View attachment 94846

Dragonfly


----------



## kingu (May 28, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## cheezyfries (May 28, 2015)

this photo of a dragonfly is really big, but the wings are just so so pretty!



Spoiler:


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 28, 2015)

Another beautiful peice of Dragonfly art! ^-^


----------



## SharJoY (May 28, 2015)

And another dragonfly

View attachment 94850


----------



## Gir (May 28, 2015)

@mysticoma your last picture has got me wanting to go buy some Dragonfly Jewelry!




The Pennifer said:


> *ringpop* -lovely blue loooong Dragonfly ... reminds me of my LuLu doggie ... she is a "stretch weiner dog"


After your last comment a picture sorta flashed in my mind so I kinda drew it!



Spoiler: another "dragonfly" drawing


----------



## cheezyfries (May 28, 2015)

i love the colors and just realism of this piece! the dragonfly is gorgeous.



Spoiler:


----------



## SharJoY (May 28, 2015)

ringpop said:


> @mysticoma your last picture has got me wanting to go buy some Dragonfly Jewelry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love this!

I know me too!  I used to have a dragonfly broach and somewhere along the way it got lost.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> i love the colors and just realism of this piece! the dragonfly is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



So serene


----------



## desu (May 28, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## kingu (May 28, 2015)

heres another dragonfly for you


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 28, 2015)

I wrote another poem! (Sorry, you're probaly sick of these...)



Spoiler



*Antique Summers*

I dream of a summer that now feels antique. 
Memories of glistening lakes and running through a wooden cottage that smelt of lilacs and freshly grown mint. 
My toes always dirty of a mixture of mud and sand leaving tracks everywhere my feet took me.
Days spent swimming, making contests out better lungs and testing bravery to see who could touch deep murky floors. 
Catching snapping turtles and Polka-dotted frogs as insects flew above our heads, honey bees buzzed, misquitos bit, and the dragonflies danced together in the light summer breeze.
Evenings were spent in front of a small crackling fire, hands sticky with marshmallow and chocolate as we told imaginative stories. 
Sometimes, If we were lucky, the night would bring the fireflies. The beautiful blink of neon green dazzled my eyes leaving me mystified.
Leaving was onerous. 
My heart burned as I saw the lake dissappear, leaving behind the cool dirt road and stepping on to the hot pavement. 
That cottage had felt like home and those wildlife were my long lost friends.
I swore to myself that I'd come back to this magical place one day, even if it was just through memory lane.

By: AR.


~ Sorry again! It's not all about dragonflies but this contest kinda brought back some memories of when I was a kid, so I thought maybe I'd share it.


----------



## momovillage (May 28, 2015)

Watercolour dragonfly art!


----------



## desu (May 28, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## kingu (May 28, 2015)

another beautiful dragonfly


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 28, 2015)

Dragonfly Origami! I seriously need to learn how to make this! XD


----------



## cheezyfries (May 28, 2015)

i adore this dragonfly drawing because a. i love cats and b. the reactions are just amazing!



Spoiler:


----------



## desu (May 28, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## kingu (May 28, 2015)

another dragonfly~


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 28, 2015)

Here's a Dragonfly Fairy ~ 
This artist is so amazing! ♡.♡


----------



## Mayor Snowball (May 28, 2015)

entering!


----------



## desu (May 28, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## kingu (May 28, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## cheezyfries (May 28, 2015)

dragonflies flying
round and round, looking for home
too bad i see cats

hopefully that makes sense lol, i was going to put flies as a reference to my previous poem but didn't think that'd make much sense. hope you like it!


----------



## roseflower (May 28, 2015)

A dragonfly calmy admiring the sunset:


Spoiler


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 28, 2015)

Dragonfly wings!! ღ


----------



## momovillage (May 28, 2015)

Dragonfly on a hand~


----------



## kingu (May 28, 2015)

Dragonfly


----------



## desu (May 28, 2015)

Dragonfly


----------



## kingu (May 29, 2015)

Dragonfly


----------



## desu (May 29, 2015)

Dragonfly


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 29, 2015)

Dragonfly with some beautiful flowers ~


----------



## Gir (May 29, 2015)

Dragonfly entry before bed


----------



## kingu (May 29, 2015)

Dragonfly


----------



## The Pennifer (May 29, 2015)

OK ... all entries are updated ... I am simply blown away by the incredibly beautiful, funny, witty, and just plain awesome entries!!!
I am going to be adding to the prizes because it will be so hard to narrow down the winners!
I came on late today and was just amazed at the variety and number of wonderful entries ... I am going to try and respond to some now before bedtime! It's nearly midnight here on the West Coast!


----------



## desu (May 29, 2015)

Good night~ 
Dragonfly


----------



## kingu (May 29, 2015)

Good night, I hope you have sweet dragonfly dreams~


----------



## The Pennifer (May 29, 2015)

Just reviewing the posts, and there are just too many to respond to all of them, and I would love to so bad!
However, I will make the following acknowledgements:
*desu* - Love all your entries!! Wow! I counted 8 more! I especially love the closeup of the little dragonfly face staring at me! and the post #207 - three Dragonfly Dudes, just hanging' out! LOL

*kingu* - Wow! Thank you for all the entries also ... each dragonfly "offering" is more incredible than the one before it! I especially love Posts #181, 197 and then #206 and #208 are just outstanding! 

*cheezyfries* - OMG! Those dragonfly cookies! (you had me at white chocolate!) LOL ... And I especially loved post #195 ... Dragonfly face-off with cat!! Sweet! and your related poem on post # 202 - 

*mysticoma* - I really am loving all your entries!!! Post # 172, Dragonfly artwork! Very cool! And I especially loved the beautiful dragonfly jewelry on post #180 and 184! 

*ringpop* - Your dragonfly post on #173 is simply gorgeous ... but, I have to admit that I just ADORE your artwork of the LuLu Dragonfly on post #185 !!! ♥ ♥ ♥

*momovillage* - Love the Dragonfly tattoo on post #175!! And the water colour Dragonfly art on Post 191 is lovely as is the post of the orange dragonfly on hand in #205 ... incredibly beautiful colouring!!

*ReXyx3* - Wow! seven more posts and all incredibly beautiful! I especially loved your poem Antique Summers on post #190 full of summer and childhood nostalgia at the lake cottage! I never get tired of reading poetry! ... and, OH! That fabulous dragonfly origami! on post #194 OMG! Also Post #198 Dragonfly Fairy and Post #204 dragonfly wings, and #210 ... sigh ... just beautiful!!! ♥ ♥ ♥

*MayorSnowball* - thank you for the absolutely beautiful dragonfly post - the colours are so vibrant and breathtaking on this one!

*roseflower* - just beautiful ... a dragonfly against a sky of flame ... love it!

★★★★★ -?(?`v??)-?THANK YOU, ALL! ★★★★★

- - - Post Merge - - -

Goodnight, desu and kingu ... and thank you for the good night posts!


----------



## kingu (May 29, 2015)

I'm glad that you enjoyed my offerings huehue here another~
Dragonfly


----------



## desu (May 29, 2015)

Yeah~ I really like the three dragonflies hanging out too xDD I'm happy you like the pictures c:


----------



## SharJoY (May 29, 2015)

Morning dragonfly

View attachment 94928


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 29, 2015)

Thank you!! I'm so happy you like them!! ღ

Morning dragonfly as well guys! ^-^


----------



## SharJoY (May 29, 2015)

View attachment 94929

Dragonfly jewelry


----------



## cheezyfries (May 29, 2015)

i couldn't find a dog like lulu in a dragonfly costume but...



Spoiler:


----------



## SharJoY (May 29, 2015)

View attachment 94930

Dragonfly


----------



## momovillage (May 29, 2015)

I'm on vacation in germany so i probably wont be able to post much ;3; but here's a pretty dragonfly for now~


----------



## momovillage (May 29, 2015)

Found this cute fruity dragonfly


----------



## SharJoY (May 29, 2015)

View attachment 94935

Dragonfly artwork


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 29, 2015)

Dragonfly with pretty flowers ~


----------



## momovillage (May 29, 2015)

Dragonfly necklace


----------



## SharJoY (May 29, 2015)

View attachment 94942

Deep blue dragonfly


----------



## desu (May 29, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## kingu (May 29, 2015)

another dragonfly~


----------



## momovillage (May 29, 2015)

Dragonfly on daisy~


----------



## p e p p e r (May 29, 2015)

Pen, you need to get these bling dragonflies for your ears!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 29, 2015)

ooh look at these dragonfly cupcakes!



Spoiler:


----------



## SharJoY (May 29, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> ooh look at these dragonfly cupcakes!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



Yum, I want one!  

- - - Post Merge - - -

View attachment 94948

More deep blue dragonfly


----------



## desu (May 29, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## kingu (May 29, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 29, 2015)

Some Dragonfly art ~


----------



## SharJoY (May 29, 2015)

View attachment 94953

A turquoise blue dragonfly


----------



## momovillage (May 29, 2015)

Dragonfly origami~


----------



## SharJoY (May 29, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> Pen, you need to get these bling dragonflies for your ears!



love these


----------



## desu (May 29, 2015)

dragonfly~


----------



## cheezyfries (May 29, 2015)

look at this gorgeous dragonfly stained window!



Spoiler:


----------



## kingu (May 29, 2015)

dragonfly building you a sandcastle~


----------



## momovillage (May 29, 2015)

I just drew a little dragonfly sketchy thingy out of boredom, heh
It's nothing special, sorry ;3;


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 29, 2015)

Wrote a small poem again! ^-^

_ Dear Dragonfly,
Take me through your journey 
Show me all that you've seen
Make me a map of where you've flown
Share your adventures with me.
I wonder, 
How many gardens have you visited?
Can you count the faces those eyes have seen?
Have you ever touched the soft clouds?
Where do you sleep when sunset finally falls?
Dragonfly you are mysterious,
I wish to know more about you
Tell me all your secrets
What is it like to see through a dragonflies eyes? _​


----------



## Gir (May 29, 2015)

@Rexy your poems are so beautiful 

First dragonfly pic of the day.


----------



## desu (May 29, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## kingu (May 29, 2015)

dragonfly


----------



## cheezyfries (May 29, 2015)

beautiful dragonfly stained glass! 



Spoiler:


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 29, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> i couldn't find a dog like lulu in a dragonfly costume but...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



OHMYGOSH! I think I found one!!! XD






It's a bit lighter than Lulu! But I loovee the cute dragonfly costume! ^-^


----------



## Gir (May 29, 2015)

^^ Looks like Lulu is gonna get a new costume for Halloween! Great find Rexy!

speaking of Halloween I give you the Halloween pennant Dragonfly


----------



## cheezyfries (May 29, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> OHMYGOSH! I think I found one!!! XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg that's so cute!! and the pennifer, if you're reading this, i love the nintendogs + cats download code you added, i remember playing nintendogs when i was younger! love how you did it in honor of lulu c:

edit: this isn't an entry btw!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 29, 2015)

dragonflies and dogs
they have one thing in common
pennifer loves them

lol this haiku is not my best, but i hope you like it!


----------



## kingu (May 29, 2015)

Dragonfly


----------



## desu (May 29, 2015)

Dragonfly


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 29, 2015)

Thank you @ringpop !!! <3

THIS DRAGONFLY LOOKS SO HAPPY!!! ~ (〃▽〃)


----------



## Gir (May 29, 2015)

I love some of these Dragonfly names

Here's a blue dasher


----------



## The Pennifer (May 29, 2015)

Entries updated to this point!!
All I can say is OMG!!! 
I will be responding to just a few posts .... they are are beyond awesome, but I don't have the time to answer each one, even though I love each and every one so much!!!
You will all be receiving prizes ... and just a note about the prizes ... if you win the DownLoad Code it is yours to use or sell, whichever is your pleasure ... also for the Collectibles ... you can either keep and display or sell them ... please don't feel you need to keep them because they were gifted to you!   And as for the TBT awards ... well you can spend, spend, spend! LOL
.... I was going to take time right now and reply to a few, but I have to go offline for a bit ... please keep the entries coming ... I love them all .... and remember .... there is one more hour to get them in .... this contest ends 3:00 PM PST
Pen blowing a kiss


----------



## momovillage (May 29, 2015)

Dragonfly mosaic~


----------



## cheezyfries (May 29, 2015)

thought that this was a funny dragonfly pun, good luck to all c: 




Spoiler:


----------



## SharJoY (May 29, 2015)

I last dragonfly artwork pic from me.

View attachment 94998


----------



## kingu (May 29, 2015)

My last dragonfly offering to you~ 
i hope you like it c: its been fun thanks, and good luck everyone!


----------



## SharJoY (May 29, 2015)

I agree this has been so fun.

Good luck too everyone.


----------



## desu (May 29, 2015)

dragonfly. thanks for this giveaway~


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 29, 2015)

Ahhh!!! I'm so glad I finished this on time!!! I've been working on this for days, it took soo long to write! (＞▽＜)
This is a story that came to mind when I saw Ssvv227 art that she drew you, I hope I got all the personalities right! So so sorry if I didn't! 
(I can always change something if you want!)
But this shall be my last entry, hope you like ~



Spoiler



*Catching Dragonflies*
"C'mon girls! Keep up!" Temp shouted at the two ladies who seemed incredibly far away...
"Ugh! Do you _know_ what it's walking through the forest in heels!?" Penelope shouted back. 
"Yeah! You're going too fast anyways Temp!" Lulubell Whined. 
Temp sighed. "Okay I'll wait!" She chuckled and said under her breath. _"Slowpokes"_
Finally the two girls caught up with her.
"Why do you want to be in the forest anyways? We could be shopping in my town right now. I heard Gracie's new season is in today." Penelope asked as they started walking again, all together this time. 
"Or we could get some food in mine!" Lulubell rubbed her stomach "I'm kinda hungry..."
"_Or_ we could got to the beach, where there are a ton of cute boys..." Penelope added again, with a dreamy look on her face. 
"Penny, we just came from the beach! Look! I caught this football fish, remember? And you caught that Barred Knifejaw and I guess you decide to make into a uhhh... Purse?"
"Isn't fabulous? I'm starting a new fashion trend" Penelope said proudly as she flipped her brown locks. 
Temp rolled her eyes "_Anyways_, I wanted to catch some dragonflies and add it too my collection, they're only out during this time."
"I love dragonflies!" Lulubell said, just a bit too loud. "I'd love to help catch some for you! C'mon Penny! Let's see who can catch the most!" Lulubell took off running, determined to catch a dragonfly for her friend. 
Temp and Penelope watched as she excitedly ran through the forest.
"... And she says _I'm_ too fast ..." Temp shook her head in disbelief and cracked a smile. 
Penelope gave Temp a smirk
"I'll help you, but after we go shopping and _you_ have to help _me_ find a new outfit" 
Temp laughed "No problem! Now lets go get Lulu!"
Eventually they caught up to the small redhead as she was crouching down looking at a flower that had a small yellow striped dragonfly perched upon it.
"Shhh!" Lulubell shushed as they approached 
"Look, I found one." She said in her "quiet" voice. 
"I believe that's a Darner Dragonfly" Temp whispered back looking through her encyclopedia. 
"It's absolutely gorgeous... It'd make an amazing hairpin." Penelope said in awe. 
Temp shook her head and swiftly got out her net and caught the dragonfly.
"Awww! I wanted to catch it!" Lulubell whined
"But you didn't bring any of your supplies Lulu!" Penelope said laughing at her pouty face. 
Lulubell smiled big "Well! I always got my hands!"
Temp laughed as well and promised her that she could try with the next one. 
"Thank you for helping me! See this wasn't so bad, right...?"
All of a sudden she spotted a huge dragonfly flying above them, the two other girls seemed too as well. 
"WOAH! Look at that one! It's GINORMOUS!" Lulubell exclaimed, jumping up and down trying to catch it. 
Penelope tipped her sunglasses to get a better look "... _Wooow_"
"I wonder what that one's called" Temp asked inquisitive. 





uploaded for example purposes only

Lulubell tried her hardest to catch it with her hands, but the big dragonfly was too fast and flew out of her grasp.
"Here! Use my net!" Temp shouted throwing it to her.
Lulubell caught the net and chased after the large insect.
"Get it Lulu!" Penelope shouted after her.
After a few missed tries Lulubell finally was able to catch it! 
"Woohoo! I did it!" She put it in her pocket so it wouldn't escape. 
"Good job Lulu!" Temp cheered as she hugged the girl. "The encyclopedia says it's called a Giant Petaltail Dragonfly!"
The redhead smiled brightly. "Let's go get some more!"
After hours of successfully catching dragonflies the three girls made their way out of the forest.
"Thank you guys so much! I couldn't have done it without you!" Temp said smiling to both of the ladies beside her. 
"Your welcome, I think I found some great ideas for some new trends." Penny replied happily. "... But next time we choose hot boys and shopping trips." She added in her sassy voice. 
"I had a ton of fun! But before we do anything else can we stop at my town and get some food? I'm craving hotdogs!" Lulubell said, putting on a puppy dog face
Temp laughed and smiled widely "Okay! Next stop HotDoggy Town!"

End~



Ahaha! Sorry how long it was... I kinda got carried away, they were really cool to write! XD

Anywho, I just want to thank you for this contest. I had so much fun finding things to enter, writing some new pieces, and even trying my hand at drawing! lol I loved seeing what everyone else entered, they were all beautiful and I might've saved a couple pictures to decorate my room with... 
But most of all I want to thank you for bringing some amazing memories back and for giving me something to share with my mom.  I can't tell you how much she's enjoyed every entry, seeing her smile at each and every one of them was just incredible for me. ღ

Thank you again everyone!! ~ ^-^


P.S. Here's a little something for Lulu!


----------



## roseflower (May 29, 2015)

Beautiful dragonfly art


Spoiler


----------



## Gir (May 29, 2015)

Last Dragonfly entry for me!



Thanks so much for hosting such a fun contest Pen! Hope you can get more beautiful artwork that we can celebrate with you


----------



## The Pennifer (May 29, 2015)

*I would like to thank all of you SO much for your entries and participation in my Contest/Giveaway!
I truly enjoyed each and every entry and wish I could have awarded grand and wonderful prizes to all of you.
I am awarding at least one prize to everyone who entered. *
Here is the complete list of the 15 names/entries :


Spoiler: LIST OF 15 ENTRY NAMES



Genocider_Obama
kingu 
jobby47 
ReXyx3 
cheezyfries 
ringpop 
mysticoma 
pepper 
FrozenDrinks 
Roseflower 
momovillage 
BluePikachu47 
nele 
desu 
MayorSnowball



*I AM READY TO ANNOUNCE THE WINNERS!!!*
*2000 TBTs - ReXyx3*   Beyond Awesome, loved every entry!!! That last dialogue brilliant! A keeper!
*2000 TBTs - Mysiticoma*  Thank you very much for each beautiful entry! My Mayor dialogue - Loved it!
*Nintendogs +Cats Down Load Code - ringpop* ... A Lulu Dragonfly!!! Love it!
*1000 TBTs - cheezyfries*  I can?t comment on every entry, but loved them all so much!!
*Cherry Collectible - kingu *(I, Penelope Dragonfly, offer you a cherry - lol)
*Ice Cream Swirl Collectible - desu*  Thank you ? you rock! loved all your entries too!!
*Popsicle Collectible - momovillage*  Oh, my trio of Mayor Dragonflies! And, ALL your entries
*Cake Collectible by RANDOM.ORG selection - post #163 - ReXyx3*

*50 TBTs - jobby47
25 TBTs - pepper
25 TBTs - FrozenDrinks
25 TBTs - roseflower
25 TBTs - nele
25 TBTs - MayorSnowball
25 TBTs - BluePikachu47
25 TBTs - Genocider_Obama*

I will try and send all the prizes as soon as possible and will leave the thread open for a little bit for commenting and feedback!

*ONCE AGAIN, THANK YOU ALL!!*


----------



## SharJoY (May 29, 2015)

Thank you so much for doing this thread, it was such a joy to keep checking it for everyone's postings of poems, drawings, pics, etc.

Congrats to everyone.


----------



## Gir (May 29, 2015)

Well done and Congrats everyone! I loved seeing how creative everyone was with their drawing, dialogues, and poems/limericks/haikus! 

Thanks again for the awesome Contest Pen! <3

Edit: Oh and I can't wait to get my own little virtual wiener dog! Now I have to try and come up with a name


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone! Thanks for the 25 TBT, by the way c:


----------



## roseflower (May 29, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners! All the amazing entries

 Thank you for doing this beautiful dragonfly giveaway, it was so much fun<3


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 29, 2015)

Congratulations everyone!! ^-^
Thank, thank, thank you sooo much!!! I'm so happy that you enjoyed my entries!! (≧▽≦) ~ I hope to do this again someday! It was so much fun to participate in! 
Here's one last tiny dragonfly for you ~


----------



## cheezyfries (May 29, 2015)

thank you so much the pennifer, it was a lot of fun finding all these entries! this contest was awesome and congrats to all the winners c:


----------



## SharJoY (May 29, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Congratulations everyone!! ^-^
> Thank, thank, thank you sooo much!!! I'm so happy that you enjoyed my entries!! (≧▽≦) ~ I hope to do this again someday! It was so much fun to participate in!
> Here's one last tiny dragonfly for you ~ View attachment 95020



That lil one is so cute.  Wouldn't it be awesome if there was a dragonfly collectible?  They should do a series of insect ones.


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 29, 2015)

mysticoma said:


> That lil one is so cute.  Wouldn't it be awesome if there was a dragonfly collectible?  They should do a series of insect ones.



I agree! We need some new cute collectibles! A dragonfly one would be spectacular! ^-^
I also reeealllyy want some flower ones!


----------



## SharJoY (May 29, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> I agree! We need some new cute collectibles! A dragonfly one would be spectacular! ^-^
> I also reeealllyy want some flower ones!



Yes!  I would have to have at least 5 blue roses


----------



## desu (May 29, 2015)

wow~~ my first collectable~ ^^
i'msohappyhuehe umm, thanks for hosting 
this giveaway and congratulations to everyone! 
all entries were beautiful~


----------



## Gir (May 29, 2015)

I named him Dasher after the Blue Dasher dragonfly and since he's a Dachshund (haha I'm so bad with names!)


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 29, 2015)

ringpop said:


> I named him Dasher after the Blue Dasher dragonfly and since he's a Dachshund (haha I'm so bad with names!)
> View attachment 95029



OHMYGOSH! ADORABLE!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## The Pennifer (May 29, 2015)

ringpop said:


> I named him Dasher after the Blue Dasher dragonfly and since he's a Dachshund (haha I'm so bad with names!)
> View attachment 95029


Awwww, Sweet! That is perfect! I am so happy you are enjoying the game! Yay!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ReXyx3 said:


> Congratulations everyone!! ^-^
> Thank, thank, thank you sooo much!!! I'm so happy that you enjoyed my entries!! (≧▽≦) ~ I hope to do this again someday! It was so much fun to participate in!
> Here's one last tiny dragonfly for you ~ View attachment 95020


Sweet! Thank you ... I am going to miss all your posts! 
This goes for everyone ... It has been so much fun to come on and check the new entries !!  I will have to dream up a new contest! Lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysticoma said:


> That lil one is so cute.  Wouldn't it be awesome if there was a dragonfly collectible?  They should do a series of insect ones.


I agree with this too! Wouldn't that be awesome!?  A dragonfly Collectible!  

- - - Post Merge - - -



ReXyx3 said:


> Ahhh!!! I'm so glad I finished this on time!!! I've been working on this for days, it took soo long to write! (＞▽＜)
> This is a story that came to mind when I saw Ssvv227 art that she drew you, I hope I got all the personalities right! So so sorry if I didn't!
> (I can always change something if you want!)
> But this shall be my last entry, hope you like ~
> ...


This deserves re-posting! ♥ ♥ ♥ I absolutely LOVED this ... Oh, and LuLu says "Woof"


----------



## momovillage (May 29, 2015)

Ahh! Thank you so much, dear~ it was truly fun to participate and i'm glad i decided to join, heheh.
This was the most unique giveaway I ever entered! Again, thank you for this and congratz to all the winners~


----------



## The Pennifer (May 30, 2015)

One last bump for winners before closing 
BUMP AHEAD




(?`?.???) (?`?.???) 
*`?.?(?`?.???)?.?? ♥ 
☆ ♥ `?.?.?? ♥ ? ☆.??.???`♥ The Pennifer


----------



## jobby47 (May 30, 2015)

Thank you and congrats everyone!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 1, 2015)

*I thought it would be fun to post pictures with what I did with some of the beautiful dragonfly entries I received ... (I am still working on the art entries) ... I also am posting a picture of my Belltreeforums Artist's Art Collection ... I am hoping to grow this collection in the future! LOL*


Spoiler: DRAGONFLIES ON WALL













Spoiler: DRAGONFLIES AND ARTISTS COLLECTION













Spoiler: MY BELLTREEFORUM ARTIST'S ART SHELF


----------



## SharJoY (Jun 1, 2015)

I love what you did with the butterfly pics and your TBT art pics!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 1, 2015)

Heh heh, Thanks ... the pictures aren't very good quality, it looks better in RL ...


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh wow! It looks amazing! I definitely reconize some of those pictures lol! I can't wait to see you add more! ^-^


----------



## roseflower (Jun 1, 2015)

Nice art collection


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 1, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Oh wow! It looks amazing! I definitely reconize some of those pictures lol! I can't wait to see you add more! ^-^


Yes, lol ... You contributed more than one of those, I believe! 
I wish the pictures printed out as beautifully as they look on my iPad or computer ... At any rate they are still lovely.

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> Nice art collection


Why thank you! Lol ... I am in the process of adding to at the moment .... I love art and celebrating art and the artists ... I am always just blown away by the talent I see on the forum!


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 2, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> *I thought it would be fun to post pictures with what I did with some of the beautiful dragonfly entries I received ... (I am still working on the art entries) ... I also am posting a picture of my Belltreeforums Artist's Art Collection ... I am hoping to grow this collection in the future! LOL*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DRAGONFLIES ON WALL
> ...


that's awesome!  i love it!


----------

